# contactor terminal lug wire size range



## Coki65

Hi everybody, I am needing help with the translation of a manual of
a vertical vaporizer.
In the section of Wire Size I found this phrase:
"Contactor terminal lug wire size range" - "Rango de cableado de la terminal del contactor" or something like that...
Thanks for your help.


----------



## rodelu2

Rango de diámetro de cables aceptado por los terminales del contactor.


----------



## incaprincess

So what is "terminal lug" exactly, then?


----------



## rodelu2

Don't know about "exactly", but the Spanish name for them in my area is  "terminal eléctrico", válido para los empleados en cables de una plancha doméstica  hasta los empleados por cables enormes de distribución de la compañía de electricidad.


----------



## incaprincess

Oh ok, Rodelu2.  La razon de la pregunta es porque estoy hasta el copete con este término.  Y me gusta escudriñar todos los medios posibles antes de comenzar un hilo.  Bueno, en mi caso, el contexto es: 

 All cable connectors that are not of the load break type, fuses, terminal lugs and cable splice connections will not be used for such purposes except for an emergency.

¿Sera 'terminal con anillo' o 'terminal de anillo'?  Es que acabo de verlo en Google, y pensaba que quizas sí, pero... tú sabes más.  ¿Qué opinas?

Si pones el término "terminal de anillo" en Google Images, y "terminal lug" también en Google Images, salen las mismas imagenes?  ¿¿¿¿¿Será?????


----------



## rodelu2

Creo que en esa frase "terminal" a secas va bien. ¿Cómo tradujiste "load break"?


----------



## incaprincess

rodelu2 said:


> Creo que en esa frase "terminal" a secas va bien. Como tradujiste "load break"?




Hola Rodelu2... Gracias por tu sugerencia.  Perdona la tardanza. Fijate que estuve buscando ayuda para ese teérmino también (load break) y encontré un hilo que más o menos se trataba de lo mismo, y "pegué" mi pregunta allí a ver si alguien me ayuda.  Aquí está el link: http://http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1638793


----------



## rodelu2

No logro conectar con el enlace de tu mensaje.
Pregunté por "loadbreak" porque nunca supe de un equivalente es español. Se refiere a componentes que pueden ser desconectados con la línea en funcionamiento, "con corriente", el más frecuentre: _"loadbreak elbow"_. Además en el original del mensaje #5 no me queda claro a que_ purposes_ se refiere.  Sabes eso?


----------



## incaprincess

rodelu2 said:


> No logro conectar con el enlace de tu mensaje.
> Pregunté por "loadbreak" porque nunca supe de un equivalente es español. Se refiere a componentes que pueden ser desconectados con la línea en funcionamiento, "con corriente", el más frecuentre: _"loadbreak elbow"_. Además en el original del mensaje #5 no me queda claro a que_ purposes_ se refiere.  Sabes eso?




Hola Rodelu2:
Disculpa, vamos a intentar nuevamente con el link para eso de "load break".   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1638793&p=14650720#post14650720
Accediendo este link tambien te contestará tu duda en cuanto a cuales 'purposes' se refiere. (Los 'purposes' son: opening, reversing or closing of circuits under load conditions)
Gracias mil!!!!!
(Si no lo puedes acceder con el link, puedes ir a mi perfi bajo los hilos que he abierto y el hilo se titula: *load-break switch


*


----------



## rodelu2

All cable connectors that are not of the load break type, fuses,  terminal lugs and cable splice connections will not be used for   (opening, reversing or closing of circuits under load conditions) except for an emergency.

Los empalmes, fusibles, terminales y aquellos conectores que no estén diseñados para ser desconectados bajo carga no podrán ser usados para (apertura, cierre o inversión de un circuito bajo carga) (esos propósitos), excepto en condiciones de emergencia.


----------

